# Öffentliches Rauchverbot



## müllermeier (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin Nichtraucher und finde es gut ein generelles Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen einzuführen. Oft gehe ich wegen Ruchbelästigung gar nicht in Kneipen.


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Und wir Raucher gehen dann nicht mehr in Kneipen, wiel uns das Bier zur Zigarette gesetzlich verboten ist ...

So oder so ... die Wirtschaft nimmt Schaden in diesem Unternehmenszweig ...
ist zumindest meine Meinung!


----------



## Tiggerin (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich bin auch eine stolze Nichtraucherin und würde es gut finden wenn das Rauchverbot eingeführt wird....
Zwar würden die Raucher nicht mehr in Restaurants und Kneipen gehen,dafür wieder ganz viele Nichtraucher.
Oder es sollten Nichtraucherkneipen oder Restaurants eingeführt werden,wo Raucher nicht rein dürfen.

Tiggerin


----------



## SyrWilliams (8 Aug. 2006)

Also aus Irland kenne ich das bereits und diese Erfahrung sagt mir, dass das eine sehr gute Sache ist... Wenn ich hier nach einer langen Nacht morgens aufwache und die Luft im Zimmer aufgrund der stinkenden Kleidung ebenso schlecht ist wie die des Abends... da sollen lieber die Raucher zuhause oder vor der Tür bleiben müssen, damit meine Kopfschmerzen nicht so schlimm sind


----------



## biancamueller83 (8 Aug. 2006)

ich bin selbst raucherin , ich fänds ok wenn man in kneipen, discos... ne klare trennung macht, aber ein generelles rauchverbot wäre nicht mein ding.


----------



## yume (8 Aug. 2006)

Also in anderen Ländern klappt das auch ganz gut, warum nicht hier auch? Klar das erstmal viele dagegen sind, aber selbst viele Raucher wären sogar dafür. Da geht man eben für die kurze Zigarette wenn man Abends unterwegs ist einfach mal raus...


----------



## honk (8 Aug. 2006)

yume schrieb:


> Also in anderen Ländern klappt das auch ganz gut, warum nicht hier auch? Klar das erstmal viele dagegen sind, aber selbst viele Raucher wären sogar dafür. Da geht man eben für die kurze Zigarette wenn man Abends unterwegs ist einfach mal raus...




jo ich bin starker raucher, würde es aber auch beführworten. wenn man schon so dumm ist und süchtig wird muss man halt mit den folgen leben oder aufhören :devil:


----------



## Ulffan (20 Okt. 2006)

Ich als ehemaliger Raucher ( seit 10 Jahren Nichtraucher) bin der Meinung das uns der Staat nicht bei allem bevormunden muß. Jeder Gastwirt soll doch selbst entscheiden welchen Gästestamm er ansprechen will. In der DDR war zur Mittagszeit das Rauchen verboten, die Regelung fand ich gut


----------



## Steusi (26 Okt. 2006)

Bin der Meinung von Ulffan. Ich bin Nichtraucher mich stört es nicht wenn jemand neben mir raucht. Soll jede Gaststätte es selber entscheiden nur gegen Mittag sollte rauchverbot sein, weil da sehr viele Menschen da sind und es doch manchmal einen stört.


----------



## kanzler007 (26 Okt. 2006)

also ich bin raucher,hätte aber kein problem wenn man z.b. in gaststätten raucherecken einführt.wenn ich abends mal feiern gehe und mir vornehme mal keine flupe imhals zu haben und das auch mache,habe ich am nächsten tag kopfaua vom qualm! abgesehen davon würde dem vater staat dann wohl ein paar talers in der haushaltskasse fehlen,wobei das aus sicht der KK wohl sicherlich gut wäre,da kosten einsparnis!gruss kanzler007


----------



## Jay-Dee (30 Okt. 2006)

müllermeier schrieb:


> Ich bin Nichtraucher und finde es gut ein generelles Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen einzuführen. Oft gehe ich wegen Ruchbelästigung gar nicht in Kneipen.


 find ich auch gut...dann wird die luft wieder rein ;-)


----------



## simon27 (5 Nov. 2006)

Wie gesagt, selbst in Ländern wie Irland oder Italien funktioniert das. Nur bei uns mal wieder nicht. Und ob es dadurch wirklich Umsatzeinbußen gibt, bleibt erst mal abzuwarten. Soviele Raucher bleiben bestimmt nicht zuhause, dafür gehen eben mehr Nichtraucher häufiger und vor allem länger aus.


----------



## Illuminator (22 Nov. 2006)

Hollo zusammen!

Ich selber bin raucher und werde wohl es immer sein, naja wiedem auch sei.
Das Rauchverbot in Kneipen ist vollkommen unlogisch finde ich. Wenn ich in eine Kneipe gehe schaue ich da Fußball an sauf.. ich meine trinke ein Bier und rauch eine Kippe oder mehrere. Das geht garnicht das man in Kneipen nicht mehr rauchen darf.
Das mit den Restaurants finde ich gut ich selber hasse es wenn ich noch beim essen bin und neben mir raucht so'n ar*** und pustet sein rauch noch in meine fresse.:angry:


----------



## Schneemann (2 Dez. 2006)

Absolut dafür!! Allein wegen den Kindern...


----------



## CRonaldo (5 Dez. 2006)

Ich bin der Meinung von müllermeier bin auch Nichtraucher und finde es gut. denn schließlich sind wir ja gezwungen mit zu Rauchen durch das passiv Rauchen und das finde ich scheisse. Endlich ändert sich was-


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

also ich bin dafür

überzeugter nicht raucher


----------



## vielzunormal (17 Dez. 2006)

Hallo ich bin Nichtraucher bin aber gegen ein Rauchverbot in Gaststätten oder Kneipen , was soll den immer diese Bürokratien alles muss bestimmt werden keine eigene Meinung mehr keine selbst bestimmung mehr.Ich bin der Meinung es reicht wenn es Raucher und Nichtraucher bereiche gibt da kann sich jeder hinstezen wo er will.


----------



## pecred3 (6 Feb. 2007)

in discos und kneipen aufjedenfall ja! dann kan man seine klamotten nicht wenigstens direkt auslüften!!


----------



## Spezi30 (7 März 2007)

müllermeier schrieb:


> Ich bin Nichtraucher und finde es gut ein generelles Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen einzuführen. Oft gehe ich wegen Ruchbelästigung gar nicht in Kneipen.


geht mir ganz genauso, absolutes dafür. :thumbup: Passivrauchen wird glaube ich auch gesundheitlich ganz schön unterschätzt:angry:


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

ich bin auch ein ziemlich starker raucher aber ich glaube das verbieten per gesetz bringt nichts das ist doch eine sache der tolleranz ich zum beispiel frage höflich ob es jemanden stört wenn ich im restaurand nach dem essen eine rauchen möchte und wenn es jemanden stört gehe ich vor die tür oder lasse es einfach ich finde es ist eine frage des anstands


----------



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

Moin
generell muss ich , als Raucher sagen, wir müssen drausen bleiben. Meine Frau ist schwanger wie soll ich beim Essen gehen den Tischnachbar davon überzeugen nicht zu rauchen. Ein generelles Verbot wäre da echt top. Man kann ja Raucherzonen schaffen.. schön mit nem Ohrensessel ,Kaminfeuer.. was zu trinken.. da ist doch einiges machbar


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

find auch klasse...raucher stören einfach nur...die klamotten stinken vor allem sehr wenn man in ner bar war


----------



## allo (3 Juli 2007)

also nomma ich finds richtig


----------



## icks-Tina (21 Juli 2007)

z.Zt.mal wieder Nichtraucher denke ich ..jedem das "seine" ..mich stört der Qualm nicht !!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Juli 2007)

müllermeier schrieb:


> Ich bin Nichtraucher und finde es gut ein generelles Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen einzuführen. Oft gehe ich wegen Ruchbelästigung gar nicht in Kneipen.


sehe ich genauso. Hoffentlich wird es auch ab August im Kulturzentrum hier im Bistro voll durchgezogen. Mich nervt es, wenn alle um mich herum mich einqualmen vor der Probe, das muss echt nicht sein. Toleranz fordern tun Raucher ja gerne, aber umgekehrt ist auch nix dann mit Toleranz..


----------



## rise (28 Juli 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso. Hoffentlich wird es auch ab August im Kulturzentrum hier im Bistro voll durchgezogen. Mich nervt es, wenn alle um mich herum mich einqualmen vor der Probe, das muss echt nicht sein. Toleranz fordern tun Raucher ja gerne, aber umgekehrt ist auch nix dann mit Toleranz..



Kulturzentrum?Probe?

Bist du schauspieler?xd


----------



## TafKing (28 Juli 2007)

ich finde jeder hat das recht zu rauchen wo und wann er will, ist ja auch ein freies land soviel ich weiss (oder etwa doch nicht ;-) )


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Von mir können alle qualmen, solange für Frischluft gesorgt wird. Umso besser die Frischluftversorgung, um so mehr kann von mir aus gequalmt werden.


----------



## rise (19 Okt. 2007)

TafKing schrieb:


> ist ja auch ein freies land soviel ich weiss (oder etwa doch nicht ;-) )



 
hmm....Gute Frage


----------



## AMUN (20 Okt. 2007)

Die Eumels in Brüssel wollen nun ja auch das Rauchen am Arbeitsplatz verbieten... dann gehe ich net mehr arbeiten


----------



## icks-Tina (29 Okt. 2007)

mir ist das Gesetz immer noch egal....... wenn ich rauchen wollen würde und es ist verboten...... dann eben heimlich ....


----------



## sicnathan (14 Nov. 2007)

also ich finde im freien auf der strasse sollte man immer rauchen können, wenn es in allen öffentlichen gebäuden verboten wird ist mir das egal...


----------



## megaman1 (7 März 2008)

der größte blödsinn überhaupt!!! wieviele kleine kneipen mussten zumachen weil sie von ihren stammkunden gelebt haben?! und meist sind stammkunden biertrinker oder/und raucher. es ist ja ok das man in einem gehobenerem etablissment nicht rauchen sollte oder meinetwegen eine trennung einführt aber mit diesem gesetz schaden sie wieder nur den "kleinem" mann"!! alles nur ablenkung von ihrer scheiß politik


----------



## maierchen (20 März 2008)

Ich hab vor Zwei Jahren mit Rauchen aufgehört und find das das alles Blödsinn ist,
im Grunde genommen sind wir alle Alt genug um selber entscheiden zu können
Was wir tun es wird schon seit Urzeiten geraucht in Kneipen und wo waren da die radikalen
Nichtraucher und GesundheitsfanatikerEs gab und gibt kein Gesetz gegen 
Nichtraucher Kneipen und Restorantes!!!!!Ihr müßt sie Nur eröffnen.(oder doch Angst das kaum einer kommt) Man sollte es die Menschen für sich selber entsscheiden lassen !Im übrigen gibt es auf der Welt mind 100 sachen die gefährlicher sind als Rauchen!
Man begegnet ihnen überall(Arbeit Städte Verkehr u.s.w)vielleicht sollte man mal da 
Anfangen!
mfg maierchen


----------



## Buterfly (22 Juni 2008)

Ich rauche und muss sagen, es stört mich nicht, wenn ich wegen einer Zigarette "rausgehen" muss. Ich find's nicht schlecht.


Was aber völliger Schwachsinn wäre, jetzt wieder überall das Rauchen einzuführen. In anderen Ländern klappt es ohne Probleme, nur bei uns motzen alle rum. War vor einiger Zeit in England und da war das mit dem Racuhen draußen null Problem.


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

ich bin Nichtraucher und finde es auch gut so. Aber oft ist es auch nervig, wenn viele Raucher am Tisch aufstehn aus der Unterhaltung rausgehen und dann der Tisch halb leer ist


----------



## congo64 (21 Okt. 2012)

Schneemann schrieb:


> Absolut dafür!! Allein wegen den Kindern...



Stimmt ! Ist schon Sch..... wenn die die armen Kleinen abends in der Kneipe beim Saufen auch noch rauchen würden


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

finde ich zum teil gute aber ich halte mich nie dran


----------

